# Logiciel pour créer un site internet



## gigab (10 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite me défaire des CMS qui nécessitent une connexion internet permanente pour faire et mettre à jour des sites internet et je voudrais m'orienter vers des solutions en local pour créer mon site internet. 

Quel(s) logiciel(s) me recommanderiez vous ?
De façon à pouvoir être assez libre sur le design, mais éviter de noter du code (j'ai quelques notions mais très très basiques), et que le tout puisse être responsive (je suis néophyte)

Merci par avance pour votre aide !!


----------



## luc1en (10 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

les CMS ne nécessitent pas par définition une connexion Internet.
N'importe quel système de création web peut être installé en local avec MAMP.

Sinon, peut-être Sparkle, pas donné. Quant à éviter du code, possible au début, mais on y arrive tôt ou tard.


----------



## daffyb (10 Janvier 2017)

Comme @luc1en 
Le CMS est tout à fait envisageable. Quel CMS utilises tu ?


----------



## gigab (10 Janvier 2017)

Merci à tous de vos réponses !!
Actuellement je "touche" plutôt à des comme Joomla, WordPress, Pagekit mais uniquement sur internet directement .. je ne sais pas les mettre et modifier en local pour ensuite les envoyer sur le serveur ..

Le logiciel que j'avais trouvé et que j'ai utilisé un temps était Sandvox mais je le trouve trop limité par rapport à ce que je veux faire ..


----------



## peyret (10 Janvier 2017)

Il y a aussi Kompozer, mais qui est toujours en bêta.......depuis 2011 (ressemble à Dramweaver) est gratuit.....
Je ne l'ai pas testé, c'est au cas où adobe abandonnerait Dramweaver.......
Fonctionne sous Sierra... le lancement au moins.....
http://kompozer.net


----------



## Bambouille (10 Janvier 2017)

gigab a dit:


> Le logiciel que j'avais trouvé et que j'ai utilisé un temps était Sandvox mais je le trouve trop limité par rapport à ce que je veux faire ..


Le problème c'est que si tu veux faire ce que tu veux va falloir mettre les mains dans le cambouis ou avoir des logiciels complets.
Moi je me sers de CMS (SPIP) pour gérer le contenu. Pour le visuel c'est Photoshop et Fireworks. Et Dreamweaver pour la mise en page HTML en rentrant dans le code. Ensuite j'insère des boucles SPIP qui renvoi à un article.


----------



## marenostrum (10 Janvier 2017)

tu veux créer ton site pour vendre ton produit ou apprendre (pour ton plaisir ou devenir dévelopeur de sites web) ?
Wordpress gratuit et Adobe Muse payant, deux solutions parfaites.
y en a tellement de solutions pour faire un site, que même Apple n'a plus voulu developper iWeb. ils ont compris tôt que ça servait à rien et que ça allait se démocratiser.


----------



## gigab (10 Janvier 2017)

En fait j'avais créé un site de partitions de musique à télécharger gratuitement. 

C'était des partitions refaites par une petite équipe et libres de droit. 

Le souci c'est qu'au niveau de l'insertion des partitions, il fallait tout écrire manuellement, insérer les liens etc .. par une seule personne. 
Là je voudrais intégrer une sorte de formulaire d'envoi de fichier qui aille automatiquement insérer titre + lien de téléchargement à la bonne place dans la partie du bon compositeur. 

Et s'il y a une correction de fichier, que le fait d'envoyer le nouveau fichier supprime l'ancien !

Le tout en toute transparence et sécurité pour l'internaute qui veut télécharger sa partition..


----------



## marenostrum (10 Janvier 2017)

wordpress dans ce cas, parce que il y a des plugins qui font ça. https://wordpress.org/plugins/cue/


----------



## gigab (10 Janvier 2017)

marenostrum a dit:


> wordpress dans ce cas, parce que il y a des plugins qui font ça. https://wordpress.org/plugins/cue/



Intéressant !!
Mais je parlais de partitions de musique et non de fichiers musicaux ;-)

Mais je vais regarder ça de près ça devrait peut être fonctionner ..


----------



## marenostrum (10 Janvier 2017)

c'est très riche leur plateforme, on y trouve presque tout. toi il te faut un simple gestionnaire de téléchargement de fichiers. c'est encore plus simple. il doit exister surement.


----------



## peyret (10 Janvier 2017)

Ou encore gére les fichiers : http://cyberduck.fr


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (11 Janvier 2017)

Avec une solution comme Akeeba Backup, gratuit, tu travaille ton cms en local à l'aide de Mamp puis une fois terminé, tu le transferts sur ton serveur d'une manière extrêmement simple.


----------



## gigab (11 Janvier 2017)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Avec une solution comme Akeeba Backup, gratuit, tu travaille ton cms en local à l'aide de Mamp puis une fois terminé, tu le transferts sur ton serveur d'une manière extrêmement simple.



Ah oui ? J'avais des idées toutes faites ^^
Je croyais qu'avec l'histoire de BDD du CMS je ne pouvais tout faire en local puis envoyer automatiquement sur le serveur. Je pensais qu'il y avait une manip à faire pour importer la BDD depuis phpmyadmin etc ...

Mais dans mon cas où je devrais ajouter et rajouter des fichiers (ou même envoyer des corrections ce qui devra avoir pour effet de remplacer un fichier existant), cela est il possible avec un CMS en local ?

Je ne saisis pas trop comment ça fonctionne ..


----------



## luc1en (11 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

avec un CMS effectivement, le transfert local>serveur suppose d'exporter et importer la base de données, mais aussi d'exporter et importer les fichiers du site, dans ton cas les partitions.
Akeeba Backup fait tout cela en une passe. Ça nécessite un apprentissage, mais c'est très pratique.


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2017)

Pour Joomla, voilà comment ça se passe... http://www.joomlatutos.com/akeeba-sauvegarde-restauration/tutoriels/akeeba-backup


----------



## gigab (12 Janvier 2017)

Merci à vous tous je vais regarder avec WordPress et Akeeba alors !! ;-)

Pour les mises à jour c'est le même principe ? Akeeba envoie et remplace l'existant .. comme une sauvegarde incrementielle alors ? Ça remplace l'ancien par le nouveau ?

Et pour administrer mon site en local j'ai besoin de Mamp c'est cela ?


----------



## luc1en (13 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,


gigab a dit:


> Akeeba envoie et remplace l'existant .. comme une sauvegarde incrementielle alors ? Ça remplace l'ancien par le nouveau ?
> 
> Et pour administrer mon site en local j'ai besoin de Mamp c'est cela ?


oui M'sieur.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (13 Janvier 2017)

Actuellement en gratuit,  tu as macaw qui est plutôt sympa [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## gigab (13 Janvier 2017)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> Actuellement en gratuit,  tu as macaw qui est plutôt sympa [emoji4][emoji4]



Oui j'ai vu cela mais visiblement si j'ai bien compris le programme ne sera plus mis à jour .. donc ça limite les choses. 

Je lorgne du côté de Blocs mais ne sais pas trop ..


----------



## Daffy44 (14 Janvier 2017)

SparKle est un client sympa aussi


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2017)

J'attrape le sujet en vol, mais perso si je dois développer en local un site, je le fais dans une machine virtuelle pour ne pas mélanger avec mon environnement courant ...


----------



## pussyrayee (16 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de prendre connaissance de ce fil de discussion.
Je poste ici, car j'ai besoin d'aide ou tout du moins de conseils.
Je dispose d'un MacBook pro avec Sierra.
J'ai créé deux sites internet et mon portail avec Web Acappella 4.
Tout fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à il y a 2 mois.
Après un remplacement de plusieurs composants de mon ordinateur, les techniciens ont fait une clean install alors qu'il ne fallait pas.
En réinstallant WA4, une erreur impossible à supprimer, l'erreur tourne en boucle au lancement du logiciel même sur un projet vide.
Depuis 2 mois je passe mon temps au téléphone avec Apple Europe et à écrire des courriels à Intuisphère, l'éditeur du logiciel WA4, rien, pas d'aide.
Je navigue entre crises de nerf et de larmes, tant je suis excédée de ça, je ne m'en sors pas.
Mes fichiers figurent sont mon disque dur, et je cherche désespérément un logiciel permettant la reprise de tout ceci avec paramètres de publication en lieu et place de ce logiciel WA qui ne fonctionne pas à cause de cette erreur qui se déclenche plus de 200 fois en moins d'une heure, et ce depuis 2 mois.
Il m'est rédhibitoire de perdre 6 ans de travail.
Merci pour vos réponses et conseils...
Mon MacBook pro étant de nouveau en dépôt au GeniusBar Apple pour ce problème, l'erreur affectant même le fonctionnement de mon ordinateur, je n'ai que mon iPhone pour communiquer...
Aidez-moi, je vous en prie, mes sites internet sont importants pour moi... Si je perds ça, je supprime tout, comptes réseaux sociaux, et bazarde à la poubelle ordinateur, disques durs, graveur, sans compter l'argent perdu en l'achat de logiciels récemment pour rien puisque je ne peux plus rien faire.
Merci.


----------



## Locke (16 Mai 2018)

@pussyrayee
Je viens de tester la version d'essai 4.6.26 avec macOS Sierra et aucun problème d'installation, aucun bug. J'ai aussi testé pas mal de modèles pré-définis et fais un test en ligne et là encore, aucun dysfonctionnement.


----------



## pussyrayee (16 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @pussyrayee
> Je viens de tester la version d'essai 4.6.26 avec macOS Sierra et aucun problème d'installation, aucun bug. J'ai aussi testé pas mal de modèles pré-définis et fais un test en ligne et là encore, aucun dysfonctionnement.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 122664



Bonjour,
Merci pour votre réponse. 
Cela ne m’aide pas. 
Je dispose de la licence même de ce logiciel depuis 6 ans. Ce n’est pas une erreur de publication mais une erreur directe sur le logiciel lui-même, c’est-à-dire, qu’au lancement du logiciel sans aucun projet sur un système vierge, l’application quitte inopinément sans arrêt.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## Locke (16 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Cela ne m’aide pas.
> Je dispose de la licence même de ce logiciel depuis 6 ans. Ce n’est pas une erreur de publication mais une erreur directe sur le logiciel lui-même, c’est-à-dire, qu’au lancement du logiciel sans aucun projet sur un système vierge, l’application quitte inopinément sans arrêt.
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire...


Tu mentionnes...


pussyrayee a dit:


> Après un remplacement de plusieurs composants de mon ordinateur, les techniciens ont fait une clean install alors qu'il ne fallait pas.
> En réinstallant WA4, une erreur impossible à supprimer, l'erreur tourne en boucle au lancement du logiciel même sur un projet vide.


...or, si je considère ma version de macOS Sierra comme saine et que l'installation/utilisation fonctionne sans problème, il est difficile d'en dire plus. Par exemple, quels sont les logiciels que tu as installés et qui pourraient entrer en conflit ? De plus, utilises-tu un logiciel antivirus du genre Avast ? Est-ce que ta version dont on ne connait le n° de version est compatible et es-tu à jour ? On n'en sait rien.


----------



## pussyrayee (17 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu mentionnes...
> 
> ...or, si je considère ma version de macOS Sierra comme saine et que l'installation/utilisation fonctionne sans problème, il est difficile d'en dire plus. Par exemple, quels sont les logiciels que tu as installés et qui pourraient entrer en conflit ? De plus, utilises-tu un logiciel antivirus du genre Avast ? Est-ce que ta version dont on ne connait le n° de version est compatible et es-tu à jour ? On n'en sait rien.


Bonjour,
Merci pour votre réponse, c’est gentil.
Je n’utilise pas d’antivirus.
Ma version Sierra a été installé à neuf = clean install. Et le logiciel WA est la version 4.6.26, dans la dernière version de ce logiciel dont j’ai acheté la licence, en 2012. 
Tout fonctionnait très bien jusqu’il y a 2 mois.
Des pièces de mon ordinateur ont été remplacées, mais malheureusement, les techniciens ont effacé le disque dur alors qu’il ne le fallait pas, rien ne le justifiait. À partir de là, le cauchemar.
Effaçage-reinstallations multiples, rien à faire, le logiciel quitte inopinément, c'est l'erreur et rien d'autre, pénible.
Problème constaté par le technicien au GeniusBar Apple ou se trouve mon ordinateur de nouveau en dépôt pour le même problème.
De multiples test à vide ont été fait, c’est-à-dire le système Sierra seul et une page test vide WA, pas de logiciels tiers ajoutés, rien a faire l’application quitte inopinément, sans aucune intervention, de quiconque, insupportable. Impossible de faire quoi que ce soit sur des projets ; création de nouvelles pages, modifications, upload... Rien puisque le logiciel plante sans arrêt... Tout est à jour, que faire ? Merci pour vos conseils...


----------



## pouppinou (17 Mai 2018)

Ne disant rien sur l'année de ton MBP. Si c'est possible, créer une partition avec version du système antérieur à Sierra, soit El Capitan et voir si le problème est toujours présent avec cette version d'Os.
Quels composants ont t'il changé ?
Et toujours le même principe, toujours faire une sauvegarde de sa partition de travail


----------



## pussyrayee (17 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ne disant rien sur l'année de ton MBP. Si c'est possible, créer une partition avec version du système antérieur à Sierra, soit El Capitan et voir si le problème est toujours présent avec cette version d'Os.
> Quels composants ont t'il changé ?
> Et toujours le même principe, toujours faire une sauvegarde de sa partition de travail


Bonjour,
Merci pour votre réponse.
C'est un MacBook pro écran retina mi 2012 avec 16Go de ram et un SSD 750Go.
Je suis passée du systeme Mavericks au système Sierra, tout fonctionnait parfaitement.
Ce qui a été remplacé sur mon MacBook pro, il y a 2 mois ; sont le clavier, les ventilateurs, la batterie, la carte Hdmi/usb/SD. 
La carte logique ayant été quant à elle remplacée en 2016.
Pas de partition, impossible.
Je ne veux pas de systeme antérieur ElCapitan ou Yosemite car les articles consultés rapportent beaucoup d'insatisfactions d'utilisateurs, quand à la version HighSierra c'est non, nombre de mes logiciels ne sont pas compatibles avec. Non, je n'avais aucun de ces ennuis auparavent, c'est depuis cette réparation et la clean install qu'ont fait les techniciens qu'il y a ce problème. Les techniciens ont reconnu qu'il y a eu faute et que mon système, n'aurait jamais dû être effacé.
Mon ordinateur est actuellement en dépôt au GeniusBar Apple pour le même problème qui perdure depuis 2 mois. Le technicien du GeniusBar Apple m'avait proposé ElCapitan puis s'est ravisé considérant que cela ne me rendrait pas service, et de toute façon j'ai refusé cet OS pour les raisons évoquées plus haut...
Merci pour votre réponse et suggestion...
Je suis désespérée... 
Sans mes sites plus rien n'a d'intérêts, je risque de tout supprimer...


----------



## pouppinou (17 Mai 2018)

C'est pour ça si c'est "vital" faire une partition sous ElCapitan sur le DD ou un DD externe pour voir si le logiciel peut fonctionner sans quitter, voir même essayer sur une partition Sierra mais sur un disque dur externe. Au moins c'est une alternative pour ne pas tout perdre si jamais ils n'aboutissent à rien au GeniusBar Apple.


----------



## pussyrayee (17 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est pour ça si c'est "vital" faire une partition sous ElCapitan sur le DD ou un DD externe pour voir si le logiciel peut fonctionner sans quitter, voir même essayer sur une partition Sierra mais sur un disque dur externe. Au moins c'est une alternative pour ne pas tout perdre si jamais ils n'aboutissent à rien au GeniusBar Apple.


Bonsoir et merci pour votre message.
Je sais que le technicien Apple du GeniusBar Apple ou se trouve mon MacBook actuellement avait pensé à cela, puis a renoncé, car le systeme ElCapitan, ne me rend pas service.
Une clean install de Sierra a été effectuée et le logiciel seul, installé sans aucun projet, rien à faire, le logiciel quitte inopinément sans raison et à une fréquence élevée, c'est insupportable rien n'est possible...
Mes sites sont très importants pour moi, car il s'agit de site consacrés pour l'un au souvenir d'un ami cinéaste avec qui j'ai travaillé durant 20 ans et à qui j'ai promis de lui en faire un avant sa dispaition... Je tiens donc ma promesse, et le second à l'un de ses amis du monde du cinéma, théätre, un monsieur de 84 ans à qui j'ai promis également un site internet sur sa carrière.
Sur ces deux sites ainsi que sur mon portail est visible mon travail.. Je suis photographe de plateau cinema, intermittente du spectacle...
Mes sites me permettent de tenir... Moralement, si je n'ai plus ça...
Mes sites et mon portail sont en ligne depuis 2012, mais à cause de cette maudite erreur depuis 2mois, il m'est impossible d'apporter des modifications et encore moins d'uploader... Un cauchemar...
Désespérée je suis... 
Je ne remercie pas Intuisphère pour son aide inexistante... 
Merci pour votre réponse, belle soirée à vous.


----------



## pouppinou (18 Mai 2018)

C'est bien pour trouver une solution que je vous dis ça. Si El Capitan peut faire en sorte de faire fonctionner votre logiciel pourquoi s'en priver ? El Capitan est beaucoup moins horrible que HS. Et au moins cela vous laissera le temps de mettre à jour vos sites.
Avez-vous un disque dur externe ? Vous pouvez également essayer d'installer Sierra et de booter dessus peut-être que cela résoudra le problème.

Dans un deuxième temps après avoir paré au plus pressé, vous pourrez revenir sur votre partition Sierra de votre Disque Dur interne et changer de logiciel comme BootStrap Studio dans le même genre mais beaucoup plus étoffé et beaucoup plus sûr niveau suivi. Mais il faudra refaire les sites, c'est ça l'inconvénient avec ce genre de logiciel quand on ne s'est pas formé au code.
Mais en tout cas voilà des solutions à tester. Il n'y a pas de raison de baisser les bras, il y a forcément une solution. Essayez déjà d'appliquer et de tester les solutions que je vous donne. Ne faites pas un blocage sur El Capitan si il peut dans un premier temps résoudre votre problème et faire en sorte de mettre les sites à jour.


----------



## Bambouille (18 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour votre réponse, c’est gentil.
> Je n’utilise pas d’antivirus.
> Ma version Sierra a été installé à neuf = clean install. Et le logiciel WA est la version 4.6.26, dans la dernière version de ce logiciel dont j’ai acheté la licence, en 2012.
> ...



Bonjour pussyrayee,

Si je résume, ton logiciel fonctionnait très bien sous Sierra avant la réparation de ton Mac et le formatage du disque dur.

Il n'y a alors aucune raison pour qu'il ne fonctionne pas aujourd'hui dans la même configuration. Et ce n'est ni le changement de pièce ou le formatage qui induit cela puisque *Locke* t'a démontré le contraire. Et je crains que tu ne perde ton temps avec le GenuisBar.

Puisque ton système semble vierge, rè-installe Sierra après avoir re-formaté ton DD à partir d'une clé USB et installe ton logiciel et dis nous ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## pussyrayee (18 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est pour ça si c'est "vital" faire une partition sous ElCapitan sur le DD ou un DD externe pour voir si le logiciel peut fonctionner sans quitter, voir même essayer sur une partition Sierra mais sur un disque dur externe. Au moins c'est une alternative pour ne pas tout perdre si jamais ils n'aboutissent à rien au GeniusBar Apple.


Bonsoir et merci pour votre message.
Je sais que le technicien Apple du GeniusBar Apple ou se trouve mon MacBook actuellement avait pensé à cela, puis a renoncé, car le systeme ElCapitan, ne me rend pas service.
Une clean install de Sierra a été effectuée et le logiciel seul, installé sans aucun projet, rien à faire, le logiciel quitte inopinément sans raison et à une fréquence élevée, c'est insupportable rien n'est possible...
Mes sites sont très importants pour moi, car il s'agit de site consacrés pour l'un au souvenir d'un ami cinéaste avec qui j'ai travaillé durant 20 ans et à qui j'ai promis de lui en faire un avant sa dispaition... Je tiens donc m le second à l'un de ses amis du monde du cinéma, théätre, un ami de 84 ans à qui j'ai promis ce site.
Mes sites et mon portail sont en lignes depuis 2012, mais à cause de cette maudite erreur, il m'est impossible d'apporter des modifications et encore moins d'uploader...
Désespérée je suis...
Je ne remercie pas Intuisphère pour son aide inexistante...
Merci pour votre réponse, belle soirée à vous.


pouppinou a dit:


> C'est bien pour trouver une solution que je vous dis ça. Si El Capitan peut faire en sorte de faire fonctionner votre logiciel pourquoi s'en priver ? El Capitan est beaucoup moins horrible que HS. Et au moins cela vous laissera le temps de mettre à jour vos sites.
> Avez-vous un disque dur externe ? Vous pouvez également essayer d'installer Sierra et de booter dessus peut-être que cela résoudra le problème.
> 
> Dans un deuxième temps après avoir paré au plus pressé, vous pourrez revenir sur votre partition Sierra de votre Disque Dur interne et changer de logiciel comme BootStrap Studio dans le même genre mais beaucoup plus étoffé et beaucoup plus sûr niveau suivi. Mais il faudra refaire les sites, c'est ça l'inconvénient avec ce genre de logiciel quand on ne s'est pas formé au code.
> Mais en tout cas voilà des solutions à tester. Il n'y a pas de raison de baisser les bras, il y a forcément une solution. Essayez déjà d'appliquer et de tester les solutions que je vous donne. Ne faites pas un blocage sur El Capitan si il peut dans un premier temps résoudre votre problème et faire en sorte de mettre les sites à jour.





Bambouille a dit:


> Bonjour pussyrayee,
> 
> Si je résume, ton logiciel fonctionnait très bien sous Sierra avant la réparation de ton Mac et le formatage du disque dur.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Pouppinou,
Merci pour vos suggestions.
Je n'utilise pas HightSierra, car plusieurs de mes logiciels ne fonctionnent pas avec cette version du système, je ne l'ai donc jamais installé, je me suis arrêté à Sierra.
Plusieurs reformages et clean install ont été effectués et le logiciel WA4 réinstallé seul sans projet, donc une page vide, le logiciel quitte inopinément sans rien faire... constaté par le technicien du GeniusBar Apple.
Je refuse de recommencer à zero un travail de 6 ans, c'est rédhibitoire, mais je regarderais pour m'informer, lorsque mon MacBook pro sera de retour, le logiciel que vous me suggérez ; BootStrap Studio.
Mais recommencer mes sites à zéro, ça non, impossible.
Depuis 2 jours, j'en suis arrivée à un point d'extrémité à rechercher un logiciel pouvant reprendre mes fichiers et mes paramètres de connexion/publication pour remplacer WA et son erreur... Rien trouvé de probant, quant aux solutions qui n'en sont pas, de refaire les sites par une quelconque société qui obligera à l'hébergement des sites sur leur serveur autre que ceux où sont déjà hébergées mes sites, avec juste des codes, ne m'intéressent pas.
Je ne bloque pas sur ElCapitan, que je n'ai jamais utilisé, ni Yosemite, d'ailleurs, je suis passée directe de Mavericks a Sierra, mais je bloque sur les erreurs dont je ne supporte plus les excès.
Je suis découragée...
Belle journée à vous, merci.


----------



## pussyrayee (18 Mai 2018)

Bambouille a dit:


> Bonjour pussyrayee,
> 
> Si je résume, ton logiciel fonctionnait très bien sous Sierra avant la réparation de ton Mac et le formatage du disque dur.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Bambouille,
Merci pour votre réponse.
Il n'y a aucune raison pour que cela ne fonctionne pas en effet, ors, depuis 2 mois, c'est cette erreur du logiciel et rien d'autre même après reformatage et clean-install multiples ; l'application quitte inopinément...
Je ne sais pas faire d'install système depuis une cle USB. Ce qui me fait perdre mon temps c'est surtout l'erreur.
Merci pour vos suggestions,
Belle journée à vous.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (21 Mai 2018)

Sinon , en attendant, comme logiciels du genre , y'a Sparkle ou Macaw. 

essaye d'effacer ton disque dur en mode sécurisé ( un de plus élevés ) , réinstalle tout et ressaye, sinon essaye dans une machine virtuelle .


----------



## pussyrayee (21 Mai 2018)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> Sinon , en attendant, comme logiciels du genre , y'a Sparkle ou Macaw.
> 
> essaye d'effacer ton disque dur en mode sécurisé ( un de plus élevés ) , réinstalle tout et ressaye, sinon essaye dans une machine virtuelle .





Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> Sinon , en attendant, comme logiciels du genre , y'a Sparkle ou Macaw.
> 
> essaye d'effacer ton disque dur en mode sécurisé ( un de plus élevés ) , réinstalle tout et ressaye, sinon essaye dans une machine virtuelle .


Bonjour Shawn O'Connors,

Merci pour vos suggestions, mon macBook pro est actuellement en dépôt depuis une semaine au GeniusBar Apple.
Plusieurs clean install ont déjà été effectuées, en vain, toujours la même erreur ; le logiciel quitte inopinément sans raison, et c'est cela que je souhaite supprimer.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'est la machine virtuelle.
Les logiciels que vous évoquez sont-ils compatibles avec les fichiers créés avec WA, sont-ce des logiciels gratuits ou payants ?
Il m'est rédhibitoire de recommencer à zero, six ans de travail...
Désolée de vous poser ces questions, mais je n'ai que mon iPhone pour communiquer.
Belle journée à vous.


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Plusieurs clean install ont déjà été effectuées, en vain, toujours la même erreur ; le logiciel quitte inopinément sans raison, et c'est cela que je souhaite supprimer.


Et ledit logiciel installé dans un autre Mac pose exactement le même problème ? Je me demande si ton fichier .dmg d'installation ne serait pas corrompu, tu as essayé avec un fichier récent ?


----------



## daffyb (21 Mai 2018)

Personellement, j'arrêterais les frais avec le Genius et j'ai du mal à croire que sur une installation toute neuve ça ne fonctionne pas.
As tu essayé depuis une session nouvellement créée ?
Que dit la console lorsque WA crashe ?


----------



## daffyb (21 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> C'est un MacBook pro écran retina mi 2012 avec 16Go de ram et un SSD 750Go.


c'est pas standard ça non un SSD de 750Go sur un Mac ? C'est une customisation ?
Et si c'était un problème de nappe SATA ? ça ne serait pas la première fois


----------



## pouppinou (21 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> c'est pas standard ça non un SSD de 750Go sur un Mac ? C'est une customisation ?
> Et si c'était un problème de nappe SATA ? ça ne serait pas la première fois



J'ai beau lui avoir dit en #32 d'essayer sur un DD externe en autre, mais le monsieur est hermétique à essayer. Et comme tu le dis si bien il reste collé à ce que dit le Genius Bar qui ne fait que monopoliser sont MBP pour rien.


----------



## pussyrayee (22 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Et ledit logiciel installé dans un autre Mac pose exactement le même problème ? Je me demande si ton fichier .dmg d'installation ne serait pas corrompu, tu as essayé avec un fichier récent ?


Bonjour


Locke a dit:


> Et ledit logiciel installé dans un autre Mac pose exactement le même problème ? Je me demande si ton fichier .dmg d'installation ne serait pas corrompu, tu as essayé avec un fichier récent ?


Bonjour Locke,
Je n'ai pas d'autre macintosh.
J'ai téléchargé x fois la dernière version disponible pour ce logiciel sur le site de l'éditeur...
Belle journée à vous.


----------



## pussyrayee (22 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> c'est pas standard ça non un SSD de 750Go sur un Mac ? C'est une customisation ?
> Et si c'était un problème de nappe SATA ? ça ne serait pas la première fois


Bonjour Daffyb,
La configuration matérielle de mon MacBook pro Retina mi 2012 n'est pas une customisation, cet ordinateur m'a été livré comme ça en aout 2012, en remplacement d'un MacBook pro défectueux, ce n'est pas un ordinateur trafiqué, si c'est ce à quoi vous pensiez.
Quant a essayer sur une nouvelle session, déjà fait x fois, même problème ; l'application quitte inopinément.
Quant à comprendre les lignes nombreuses de l'erreur, je ne saurais pas vous le dire. Mais je pourrais éventuellement poster ici ces lignes de l'erreur, il y en a des kilos...
Merci pour votre réponse.
Belle journée à vous.


----------



## pussyrayee (22 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> J'ai beau lui avoir dit en #32 d'essayer sur un DD externe en autre, mais le monsieur est hermétique à essayer. Et comme tu le dis si bien il reste collé à ce que dit le Genius Bar qui ne fait que monopoliser sont MBP pour rien.


Bonjour Pouppinou,
Le monsieur est une femme.
J'avais essayé sur un disque dur externe, même problème ; le logiciel crash...
La carte logique de mon MacBook pro que je récupère aujourd'hu,i a été remplacée, je ne pense pas que dans ce cas de figure, le GeniusBar Apple ait monopolisé pour rien mon ordinateur.
Belle journée à vous.


----------



## pouppinou (22 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour votre réponse.
> C'est un MacBook pro écran retina mi 2012 avec 16Go de ram et un SSD 750Go.
> Je suis passée du systeme Mavericks au système Sierra, tout fonctionnait parfaitement.
> ...


Je viens de relire les posts et honnêtement ce que vous dites n'est pas clair.
A aucun moment vous m'avez dit que vous aviez testé sur un disque dur externe.
Vous dites qu'il est au Genius Bar pour votre problème de logiciel qui quitte inopinément depuis la réparation de votre MBP il y a 2 mois où ils ont effacé votre système. Que votre carte logique a été changé en 2016.
Donc j'en ai conclu qu'il était de nouveau au Genius Bar pour ce problème de logiciel qui quitte. Si maintenant le remède trouvé à votre problème après 2 mois d'attente est d'avoir changé de nouveau la carte logique et que cela a solutionné votre problème alors tant mieux.


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Bonjour Daffyb,
> La configuration matérielle de mon MacBook pro Retina mi 2012 n'est pas une customisation, cet ordinateur m'a été livré comme ça en aout 2012, en remplacement d'un MacBook pro défectueux, ce n'est pas un ordinateur trafiqué, si c'est ce à quoi vous pensiez.
> Quant a essayer sur une nouvelle session, déjà fait x fois, même problème ; l'application quitte inopinément.
> Quant à comprendre les lignes nombreuses de l'erreur, je ne saurais pas vous le dire. Mais je pourrais éventuellement poster ici ces lignes de l'erreur, il y en a des kilos...
> ...


Ça n'empêche que ça pourrait être un problème de nappe.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2018)

Je suggère de créer un nouvel utilisateur sur le Mac puis d'ouvrir une session de ce nouvel utilisateur. 
Tester le lancement de WA4

Si ça fonctionne, alors c'est probablement un fichier de configuration de WA4 qui est corrompu dans la session de l'utilisateur habituel (car j'imagine que même lorsque macOS a été reinstallé, les données antérieures ont été récupérées par l'assistant migration ou depuis une sauvegarde, ce qui a rapatrié ce fichier de Préférences vérolé)


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2018)

Si on relis depuis le début...


pussyrayee a dit:


> Après un remplacement de plusieurs composants de mon ordinateur, les techniciens ont fait une clean install alors qu'il ne fallait pas.


...comment est-ce possible que l'installation échoue après un formatage...


pussyrayee a dit:


> En réinstallant WA4, une erreur impossible à supprimer, l'erreur tourne en boucle au lancement du logiciel même sur un projet vide.


...que ça bloque juste pour ledit logiciel ? Hormis ce qui est mentionné en réponse #47, je ne vois qu'un problème en ayant utilisé Assistant migration, mais ça notre ami n'en parle pas !


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2018)

Pour 80€ max, je te fournis, frais de ports inclus, un disque dur externe USB 500Go  (40€ pour 250Go) démarrable avec la version de MacOS que tu veux et Webacapella installé.


----------



## pussyrayee (22 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Je viens de relire les posts et honnêtement ce que vous dites n'est pas clair.
> A aucun moment vous m'avez dit que vous aviez testé sur un disque dur externe.
> Vous dites qu'il est au Genius Bar pour votre problème de logiciel qui quitte inopinément depuis la réparation de votre MBP il y a 2 mois où ils ont effacé votre système. Que votre carte logique a été changé en 2016.
> Donc j'en ai conclu qu'il était de nouveau au Genius Bar pour ce problème de logiciel qui quitte. Si maintenant le remède trouvé à votre problème après 2 mois d'attente est d'avoir changé de nouveau la carte logique et que cela a solutionné votre problème alors tant mieux.


Désolée si je n'ai pas été clair. Mais en effet, le test sur un disque dur externe a été effectué, mais en vain, l'erreur du crash logiciel est toujours là. La carte logique a en effet été changée en 2016, puis de nouveau changée il y a quelques jours, j'ai récupéré mon MacBook pro aujourd'hui. Je n'ai jamais mentionné que le changement de la carte logique avait solutionné le problème… Cette erreur du logiciel qui crash constamment est consécutive à la réparation de mars dernier, donc cela fait 2 mois que je tente désespérément de solutionner ça, ce qui explique la raison pour laquelle je me suis tournée vers ce forum, en espérant avoir une aide, voilà tout. Ce problème n'est pas résolu. Et je crains bien devoir me débrouiller seule…
Belle après-midi à vous.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2018)

Teste ce que je suggère en réponse #47, stp...


D'autre part, serait-il possible d'avoir le message d'erreur exact lors du crash?
ou est-ce un crash indiquant "une erreur inattendue s'est produite..." proposant d'envoyer un rapport à Apple? si oui, cliquer OUI et faire un copier/coller du rapport en question qui donnera des infos sur les raisons du crash.


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Me problème n'est pas résolu. Et je crains bien devoir me débrouiller seule…
> Belle après-midi à vous.


Et si tu répondais à ma question #48.


----------



## pussyrayee (22 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Je suggère de créer un nouvel utilisateur sur le Mac puis d'ouvrir une session de ce nouvel utilisateur.
> Tester le lancement de WA4
> 
> Si ça fonctionne, alors c'est probablement un fichier de configuration de WA4 qui est corrompu dans la session de l'utilisateur habituel (car j'imagine que même lorsque macOS a été reinstallé, les données antérieures ont été récupérées par l'assistant migration ou depuis une sauvegarde, ce qui a rapatrié ce fichier de Préférences vérolé)


Bonjour Remy,
Je pense que vous avez sans doute raison, c'est ce à quoi j'avais pensé en premier lieu.
Mais en créant une fois de plus une session - qui par ailleurs a été testé plusieurs fois - et installé le logiciel seul sans autres logiciels, donc en créant une page vide sans projets, le logiciel crash… c'est ce qui est incompréhensible.
Le message d'erreur est WA a quitté inopinément et c'est sans arrêt, sous ce message des lignes incompréhensibles pour moi. Je n'ai hélas pas eu de réponse de la part de l'éditeur du logiciel…
Même en ayant copié ce message d'erreur avec toutes les lignes…
Je vais par ailleurs leur adresser à nouveau un courriel avec copie de cette erreur en espérant avoir une réponse de leur part…
Belle après-midi à vous…


----------



## pussyrayee (22 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Si on relis depuis le début...
> 
> ...comment est-ce possible que l'installation échoue après un formatage...
> 
> ...que ça bloque juste pour ledit logiciel ? Hormis ce qui est mentionné en réponse #47, je ne vois qu'un problème en ayant utilisé Assistant migration, mais ça notre ami n'en parle pas !


Bonjour Locke,
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, après plusieurs clean install, cela ne fonctionne pas et qu'il y ait cette erreur.
Le test ayant même été effectué sans utiliser l'assistant de migration, seulement Sierre avec WA, et le logiciel crash sans aucun projet et sans aucune intervention de ma part, et constamment…


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Le message d'erreur est WA a quitté inopinément et c'est sans arrêt, sous ce message des lignes incompréhensibles pour moi. Je n'ai hélas pas eu de réponse de la part de l'éditeur du logiciel…


Tu peux faire une copie d'écran de l'écran au moment ou ton logiciel plante, histoire de voir vraiment ton problème. Pour insérer une image/photo depuis ton Mac, tu rédiges ta réponse, puis tu sélectionnes *Transférer un fichier*, tu sélectionnes ton image/photo, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> sous ce message des lignes incompréhensibles pour moi.


peut-être pas pour nous. 
On veut tous t'aider, mais il faudrait que tu retrousses un peu plus tes manches.


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Le test ayant même été effectué sans utiliser l'assistant de migration, seulement Sierre avec WA, et le logiciel crash sans aucun projet et sans aucune intervention de ma part, et constamment…


Et pourtant sous macOS Sierra, je n'ai rencontré aucun problème, aucun bug avec la version de démo !

Par curiosité, tu pourrais essayer une installation avec la version de démo du site officiel de ton logiciel, histoire de voir si ton problème persiste ?


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Bonjour Remy,
> Je pense que vous avez sans doute raison, c'est ce à quoi j'avais pensé en premier lieu.
> Mais en créant une fois de plus une session - qui par ailleurs a été testé plusieurs fois - et installé le logiciel seul sans autre logiciel, donc en créant une page vide sans projets, le logiciel crash… c'est ce qui est incompréhensible.
> Le message d'erreur est WA a quitté inopinément et c'est sans arrêt, sous ce message des lignes incompréhensibles pour moi. Je n'ai hélas pas eu de réponse de la part de l'éditeur du logiciel…
> ...



Donne-nous accès à ce message d'erreur avec toutes les lignes!


----------



## pussyrayee (22 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Teste ce que je suggère en réponse #47, stp...
> 
> 
> D'autre part, serait-il possible d'avoir le message d'erreur exact lors du crash?
> ou est-ce un crash indiquant "une erreur inattendue s'est produite..." proposant d'envoyer un rapport à Apple? si oui, cliquer OUI et faire un copier/coller du rapport en question qui donnera des infos sur les raisons du crash.



Remy, 
Je veux bien vous en voyer le message d'erreur, mais cela risque de faire un gros pavé de «texte»… 
Je viens de lancer le logiciel et l'erreur est toujours là, c'est insupportable.
Ici le message de l'erreur : «WebAcappella a quitté de manière imprévue.
Cliquer sur relancer pour rouvrir l'application.
Ce rapport sera envoyé automatiquement à Apple».
Je ne sais pas comment vous envoyer l'erreur, car cela m'affiche trop long veuillez le raccourcir…


----------



## pussyrayee (22 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourtant sous macOS Sierra, je n'ai rencontré aucun problème, aucun bug avec la version de démo !
> 
> Par curiosité, tu pourrais essayer une installation avec la version de démo du site officiel de ton logiciel, histoire de voir si ton problème persiste ?


Je n'ai pas la version démo du logiciel depuis que je me suis enregistrée. Et lorsque je désinstalle le logiciel, cela me demande direct ma licence, cela ne me laisse que peu de possibilité…


----------



## pussyrayee (22 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Donne-nous accès à ce message d'erreur avec toutes les lignes!


Comment vous donner accès à l'erreur, si je veux poster le truc, un message d'erreur m'annonce que le texte est trop long et qu'il faut le raccourcir…


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2018)

Le copier en plusieurs messages


----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la version démo du logiciel depuis que je me suis enregistrée. Et lorsque je désinstalle le logiciel, cela me demande direct ma licence, cela ne me laisse que peu de possibilité…


Bj 
Donc: 
1 -  Installation de Sierra tout neuf sur un DD externe.
2 - Démarrage sur sur le DD externe ( maintenir la touche_ alt _au démarrage et choisir le DD externe )
3 - Installation de WA démo


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Bj
> Donc:
> 1 -  Installation de Sierra tout neuf sur un DD externe.
> 2 - Démarrage sur sur le DD externe ( maintenir la touche_ alt _au démarrage et choisir le DD externe )
> 3 - Installation de WA démo


4- ne pas mettre de code de licence


----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> 4- ne pas mettre de code de licence


----------



## pussyrayee (22 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux faire une copie d'écran de l'écran au moment ou ton logiciel plante, histoire de voir vraiment ton problème. Pour insérer une image/photo depuis ton Mac, tu rédiges ta réponse, puis tu sélectionnes *Transférer un fichier*, tu sélectionnes ton image/photo, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse.


Merci Locke, je vais essayer… Voici quelques sceenshot de l'erreur sachant qu'il y a des kilos de lignes… J'aurai préféré vous soumettre le texte de ça, mais impossible, c'est trop long…


----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2018)

Je dirais que dans un premier temps, il faudrait régler la date et l'heure du Mac et le redémarrer (sur la capture on a 2018-4-26 19:16)


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Je dirais que dans un premier temps, il faudrait régler la date et l'heure du Mac et le redémarrer (sur la capture on a 2018-4-26 19:16)



Et je note un user id 502. 
(Normalement sans impact, mais bon...)


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Merci Locke, je vais essayer… Voici quelques sceenshot de l'erreur sachant qu'il y a des kilos de lignes… J'aurai préféré vous soumettre le texte de ça, mais impossible, c'est trop long…



Pour copier coller une grande quantité de texte, tu peux passer par ce service :
https://pastebin.com


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2018)

Le peu que l'on voit du rapport d'erreur semble incriminer WebKit...
Est-ce que Safari fonctionne bien?
Quelle version de Safari?

(je viens de tester la version 4.6.26 sur Sierra, aucun souci chez moi)


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2018)

@pussyrayee
Moi, j'aurais voulu avoir une copie écran lors de l'installation depuis le fichier .dmg mentionnant un problème, donc avec une copie écran et non pas le listing


pussyrayee a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la version démo du logiciel depuis que je me suis enregistrée. Et lorsque je désinstalle le logiciel, cela me demande direct ma licence, cela ne me laisse que peu de possibilité…


Tu désinstalles ta version, tu fais le ménage de toutes les occurrences en tapant webacappella en installant *EasyFind*. Des fichiers de préférences .plist risquent d'être récalcitrants, il faudra faire un clic droit dessus et sélectionner Afficher dans le Finder, là tu pourras faire l'effacement. Il faut absolument effacer toutes ces occurrences avant de tenter une nouvelle installation.

Une fois fait, tu télécharges et installes cette version... https://mega.nz/#!McwU2JwS!7hMZSEKSmX1YI64dLWU754b5FM2SpQbHNL8EK6P7XJs ...et vois si ton problème persiste. Avec ce fichier, il est à noter que tu pourras faire l'activation de ta licence par la suite.

Comme mentionné en réponse #67, il serait bon de remettre la date et l'heure à jour et Safari doit-être cette version...


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (22 Mai 2018)

Sparkle semble gratuit sur l'app store,  macaw lui l'est de sûr.  
Pour ce qui est de la compatibilité,  je ne sais pas,  je ne fais pas de sites Web,  mais macaw avait été primé et vu qu'il est gratuit...  
Moi aussi j'y crois pas au truc du Genius,  faudrait que tu le fasses toi. 
@daffyb,  Le coup de la nappe sata,  sa peut vraiment faire planter juste 1 logiciel ? Sa devrait ralentir et foirer tout l'ordi dans ce cas non ?


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Je dirais que dans un premier temps, il faudrait régler la date et l'heure du Mac et le redémarrer (sur la capture on a 2018-4-26 19:16)


BonjourSubsole,
La date et l'heure sont bien réglées sur l'ordinateur…
Belle journée à vous.


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @pussyrayee
> Moi, j'aurais voulu avoir une copie écran lors de l'installation depuis le fichier .dmg mentionnant un problème, donc avec une copie écran et non pas le listing
> 
> Tu désinstalles ta version, tu fais le ménage de toutes les occurrences en tapant webacappella en installant *EasyFind*. Des fichiers de préférences .plist risquent d'être récalcitrants, il faudra faire un clic droit dessus et sélectionner Afficher dans le Finder, là tu pourras faire l'effacement. Il faut absolument effacer toutes ces occurrences avant de tenter une nouvelle installation.
> ...


Bonjour Locke,
Je n'ai pas rencontré de problème avec ce navigateur de Safari que j'utilise peu.
Ici la capture d'écran de la version safari installé sur l'ordinateur.


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Le peu que l'on voit du rapport d'erreur semble incriminer WebKit...
> Est-ce que Safari fonctionne bien?
> Quelle version de Safari?
> 
> (je viens de tester la version 4.6.26 sur Sierra, aucun souci chez moi)


Bonjour Remy,
Je n'ai pas de problèmes avec safari que j'utilise peu.
je ne sais pas ce que c'est webkit.
Belle journée à vous.


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @pussyrayee
> Moi, j'aurais voulu avoir une copie écran lors de l'installation depuis le fichier .dmg mentionnant un problème, donc avec une copie écran et non pas le listing
> 
> Tu désinstalles ta version, tu fais le ménage de toutes les occurrences en tapant webacappella en installant *EasyFind*. Des fichiers de préférences .plist risquent d'être récalcitrants, il faudra faire un clic droit dessus et sélectionner Afficher dans le Finder, là tu pourras faire l'effacement. Il faut absolument effacer toutes ces occurrences avant de tenter une nouvelle installation.
> ...


Rebonjour Locke,
Ce n'est pas à l'installation du logiciel que l'erreur se déclenche.
C'est lorsque je souhaite modifier une page, par exemple ou au simple lancement du logiciel.
J'ai par ailleurs commencé à vérifier mes pages.
Deux seulement, semblent présenter un problème, et peut-être que cette détestable erreur est induite par ces pages, que j'ai refaite, mais rien n'y fait, toujours le même crash et donc la même erreur.
Je vais essayer votre suggestion, sans conviction aucune.
Merci, à tout à l'heure…


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Bonjour Remy,
> Je n'ai pas de problèmes avec safari que j'utilise peu.
> je ne sais pas ce que c'est webkit.
> Belle journée à vous.



WebKit, c'est le moteur de rendu des pages html de Safari, moteur qu'utilisent beaucoup d'applications Web (dont WebAcapella je suppose)

Mais comme on n'a que le début du rapport de crash, difficile de savoir si c'est bien un conflit avec WebKit qui se problème.


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> Sparkle semble gratuit sur l'app store,  macaw lui l'est de sûr.
> Pour ce qui est de la compatibilité,  je ne sais pas,  je ne fais pas de sites Web,  mais macaw avait été primé et vu qu'il est gratuit...
> Moi aussi j'y crois pas au truc du Genius,  faudrait que tu le fasses toi.
> @daffyb,  Le coup de la nappe sata,  sa peut vraiment faire planter juste 1 logiciel ? Sa devrait ralentir et foirer tout l'ordi dans ce cas non ?


Bonjour  Shawn O'Connors,
Merci pour votre réponse.
Le logiciel que vous évoquez Sparkle, que j'ai téléchargé et n'est gratuit que sur quelques pages et utilisable que pour un site.
Dans mon cas, il faudrait que je débourse au-delà de 100€ pour mes deux sites et mon portail.
Macaw, semble être un logiciel de type création de site en ligne de type wix et en anglais, donc pas intéressant pour moi
Merci quand même, belle journée à vous.


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @pussyrayee
> Moi, j'aurais voulu avoir une copie écran lors de l'installation depuis le fichier .dmg mentionnant un problème, donc avec une copie écran et non pas le listing
> 
> Tu désinstalles ta version, tu fais le ménage de toutes les occurrences en tapant webacappella en installant *EasyFind*. Des fichiers de préférences .plist risquent d'être récalcitrants, il faudra faire un clic droit dessus et sélectionner Afficher dans le Finder, là tu pourras faire l'effacement. Il faut absolument effacer toutes ces occurrences avant de tenter une nouvelle installation.
> ...


Re bonjour Locke,
J'ai suivi vos suggestions.
Toujours le même crash répétitif…
C'est une fois le logiciel lancé qu'il y a ce problème.
Je vous soumets les captures d'écran de l'erreur…


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

ici, la suite…


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

Cette fois plus de référence à WebKit, mais plutôt une difficulté à afficher une image... bizarre vraiment. 

Je ferais une autre tentative:
- Installer Sierra sur un disque dur externe
- Démarrer sur ce disque externe (maintenir alt appuyée à l'allumage puis sélectionner le disque externe pour démarrer)
- installer WA4 en déplaçant l'application de l'image disque .dmg. Ère le dossier Applications 
- lancer WA4 (cliquer sur le bouton du mode démo sur le 1er écran)


----------



## daffyb (23 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Rebonjour Locke,
> Ce n'est pas à l'installation du logiciel que l'erreur se déclenche.
> C'est lorsque je souhaite modifier une page, par exemple ou au simple lancement du logiciel.
> J'ai par ailleurs commencé à vérifier mes pages.
> ...


ah ça c'est nouveau ! 
Donc le logiciel "fonctionne parfaitement". C'est lorsque tu essayes de modifier un page existante que ça crash ! (ou certainement à l'ouverture quand il essaye d'ouvrir en même temps la dernière page en édition.
C'est ça ?


----------



## daffyb (23 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Cette fois plus de référence à WebKit, mais plutôt une difficulté à afficher une image... bizarre vraiment.(...)


et ce n'est plus le même utilisateur que tout à l'heure.
Je ne connais pas le fonctionnement de WebAccapella. Comment sont les "archives" de site ?
il n'y aurait-il pas des problèmes de droits sur celles-ci ?
Comment as tu récupéré tes sites après la réinstallation ?


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

Bizarrement, j'ai ceci avec la version WA téléchargée sur les indications de Locke…
Mais le crash de l'erreur est toujours là, donc rien n'est possible…
Je viens d'envoyer à Intuisphère toutes les captures d'écran de cette détestable erreur.
À cause de ça je ne peux rien faire


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> ah ça c'est nouveau !
> Donc le logiciel "fonctionne parfaitement". C'est lorsque tu essayes de modifier un page existante que ça crash ! (ou certainement à l'ouverture quand il essaye d'ouvrir en même temps la dernière page en édition.
> C'est ça ?


Oui, cela semble être ça, même avec une page vide sans projet.
Je lance le logiciel, et même sans intervention de ma part, le logiciel quitte inopinément et constamment qu'il y ait ou non tentative de modification d'une page… 
J'ai même refait une page où je me suis arrêtée à cause de l'erreur, rien à faire, toujours le même truc insupportable…


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> et ce n'est plus le même utilisateur que tout à l'heure.
> Je ne connais pas le fonctionnement de WebAccapella. Comment sont les "archives" de site ?
> il n'y aurait-il pas des problèmes de droits sur celles-ci ?
> Comment as tu récupéré tes sites après la réinstallation ?


j'ai téléchargé le logiciel sur les suggestions de Locke, mais hélas, toujours le même plantage, et j'ai entré ma licence, ce qui explique sans doute le changement de nom de l'utilisateur…
Je n'ai pas de problème de droit. 
Heureusement, j'ai sauvegardé mes projets sur plusieurs autres disques durs externes, c('est comme ça que j'ai pu récupérer mes fichiers. 
La version de la TimeMachine ne fonctionnant pas, j'ai renoncé.


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> ah ça c'est nouveau !
> Donc le logiciel "fonctionne parfaitement". C'est lorsque tu essayes de modifier un page existante que ça crash ! (ou certainement à l'ouverture quand il essaye d'ouvrir en même temps la dernière page en édition.
> C'est ça ?


Tant qu'il y a cette erreur, le logiciel ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai adressé à Intuisphère, les screenshot de l'erreur, ils ont donc la même chose que ce que j'ai posté ici sur ce fil discussion…
En tout cas, c'est gentil de votre part de m'aider, bien que je ne supporte plus de voir cette erreur…


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Bizarrement, j'ai ceci avec la version WA téléchargée sur les indications de Locke…
> Mais le crash de l'erreur est toujours là, donc rien n'est possible…
> Je viens d'envoyer à Intuisphère toutes les captures d'écran de cette détestable erreur.
> À cause de ça je ne peux rien faire



On voit que dès le lancement de WA4 le lien se fait avec votre site Web. 
Je suis convaincu que le problème vient du site (ou d'une de ses pages) et pas de WebAcapella lui-même. 

Essayez de repartir vraiment de zéro (Sierra installé sur disque externe sans rien d'autre, démarrage sur ce disque, installation de WA4 et lancement). Je suis convaincu qu'il n'y aura plus de plantage. 

Si c'est bien le cas, il faudra tenter d'isoler la page du site Web qui fait planter le logiciel chaque fois qu'il la charge en mémoire.


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> On voit que dès le lancement de WA4 le lien se fait avec votre site Web.
> Je suis convaincu que le problème vient du site (ou d'une de ses pages) et pas de WebAcapella lui-même.
> 
> Essayez de repartir vraiment de zéro (Sierra installé sur disque externe sans rien d'autre, démarrage sur ce disque, installation de WA4 et lancement). Je suis convaincu qu'il n'y aura plus de plantage.
> ...


J'ai isolé la page en question et l'ai refaite en créant une nouvelle page et supprimant l' ancienne page, rien à faire, toujours la même erreur, c'est insupportable, car je ne sais pas pourquoi ni comment supprimer définitivement cette maudite erreur inutile.


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

Comment êtes vous sûre de la page fautive?


----------



## Locke (23 Mai 2018)

@pussyrayee
Le logiciel fonctionne bien, on l'écarte donc pour ton problème, mais il serait judicieux de suivre ceci à la lettre...


r e m y a dit:


> Essayez de repartir vraiment de zéro (Sierra installé sur disque externe sans rien d'autre, démarrage sur ce disque, installation de WA4 et lancement). Je suis convaincu qu'il n'y aura plus de plantage.


...ça confirmera ou pas ce fichu problème. Il faut impérativement faire une installation de macOS Sierra dans un disque dur USB, installer le logiciel et tester en créant un nouveau site, ce sera le seul moyen de constater ton problème. Ce n'est donc pas un problème avec ton Mac, ni avec ton logiciel, mais surement le fait de bugs avec d'anciennes créations faites avec ton logiciel.


----------



## daffyb (23 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> mais surement le fait de bugs avec d'anciennes créations faites avec ton logiciel.


Probablement dû au mauvais réimport d'une sauvegarde des projets WA4.


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Comment êtes vous sûre de la page fautive?


Remy,
Je suis sûre que c'est sur cette page car sur les autres pas de crash, je les ai testé les unes après les autres, et pas de plantage. C'est sur cette page que j'ai recréé plusieurs fois qu'il y a cette erreur de crash, et je ne parviens pas à déterminer ce qui provoque ça dans mes fichiers que j'ai testé…


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

En supprimant cette page (sans la recréer) plus de crash?


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Probablement dû au mauvais réimport d'une sauvegarde des projets WA4.


Bonjour Daffyb,
Je n'ai pas réimporté les fichiers depuis une TimeMachine, si c'est ce à quoi vous pensez…


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> En supprimant cette page (sans la recréer) plus de crash?


J'ai déjà supprimé la page et et l'ai recréé 3 fois, c'est deux fois de trop. Je ne sais plus quoi faire, tant je suis excédée de cette erreur, et bien sûr, Intuisphère ne m'a pas répondu au courriel que je leur ai adressé, alors que je leur ai expédié plusieurs fois les screenshots de cette maudite erreur inutile. À cause de ça, je ne peux plus rien faire, même pas une prévisualisation, puisque c'est toujours le même problème répétitif… Ce qui signifie aussi impossible d'uploader une éventuelle mise à jour à cause de cette pourriture de crash d'erreur…


----------



## daffyb (23 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Je n'ai pas réimporté les fichiers depuis une TimeMachine, si c'est ce à quoi vous pensez…


Ce n'est pas ce que je pensais. Néanmoins, tu as bien importé le dossier WA4 comportant tes projets non ?
D'où proviennent-ils ?


----------



## pouppinou (23 Mai 2018)

Peux-tu répondre à @r e m y ?!
Est-ce que si tu supprimes SANS RECREER la page fautive l'application fonctionne sans planter ?


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ce que je pensais. Néanmoins, tu as bien importé le dossier WA4 comportant tes projets non ?
> D'où proviennent-ils ?


J'ai sauvegardé mes projets sur d'autres disques durs en plusieurs exemplaires pour le cas où. Et ce cas où est que je n'ai jamais pu récupérer mes projets depuis la timemachine. Ceci étant, mes projets sont sauvegardés en dossier et non en archive compressée, car les dossiers sont trop volumineux et l'archive est corrompue à chaque fois, donc exit archive compressée corrompue, je sauvegarde le dossier lui-même sur d'autres disques durs, voilà tout. Je n'avais jamais rencontré ce type d'erreur détestable depuis la réparation de mars dernier. Et depuis c'est l'horreur, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit, c'est ce crash d'erreur et rien d'autre.


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Peux-tu répondre à @r e m y ?!
> Est-ce que si tu supprimes SANS RECREER la page fautive l'application fonctionne sans planter ?


Re bonjour Pouppinou.
Je viens de supprimer la page et j'ai tenté une prévisualisation, le logiciel n'a pas fait le crash de l'erreur.
Je n'ai évidemment pas uploader, puisque la page n'existe plus.
Je tente donc de créer à nouveau la page, je verrais bien…


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

C'est donc bien un élément que tu places sur cette page qui fait tout planter. Et comme tu t'entêtes à recréer cette page chaque fois avec les mêmes éléments, à chaque fois ça plante. 

Place les éléments un à un. Et à chaque fois que tu ajoutes UN élément, tu quittes, tu relances, tu prévisualises... jusqu'à trouver l'ajout qui cause le plantage. 

Une fois cet élément identifier, il faudra recréer cette page SANS cet élément plantogene.


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2018)

En tous cas, on avance. 
On sait maintenant que WA4 n'est pas en cause, pas plus que Sierra ni ton MacBookPro...


----------



## daffyb (23 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Une fois cet élément identifier, il faudra recréer cette page SANS cet élément plantogene.


Qui semble être une image (selon un des premiers messages d'erreur)


----------



## pussyrayee (23 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est donc bien un élément que tu places sur cette page qui fait tout planter. Et comme tu t'entêtes à recréer cette page chaque fois avec les mêmes éléments, à chaque fois ça plante.
> 
> Place les éléments un à un. Et à chaque fois que tu ajoutes UN élément, tu quittes, tu relances, tu prévisualises... jusqu'à trouver l'ajout qui cause le plantage.
> 
> Une fois cet élément identifier, il faudra recréer cette page SANS cet élément plantogene.



Bonsoir Remy,

C'est justement ce que j'ai fait, placer un élément l'un après l'autre en quittant, relançant et prévisialisant. 
Hélas, ce maudit crash de l'erreur réapparait n'importe quand de façon aléatoire que cela soit en ajoutant un texte comme une phrase courte pour un copyright par exemple, ou une image, ou un gif, bref, n'importe quand… Bizarrelment sur cette page et pas ailleurs, ce qui est heureux en quelque sorte, puisque cela n'affecte que cette nouvelle page. Mais au-delà du pénible.
Cette image ci-dessous représente la fréquence élevée de l'erreur… Je ne sais plus quoi faire et je suis exédée, je ne supporte plus de voir même dans sa graphie… Merci beaucoup pour votre aide à tous.
Belle soirée.


----------



## r e m y (24 Mai 2018)

Tu devras renoncer à cette page alors.... c'est peut-être son nom ou un lien vers une autre page qui déconne


----------



## pussyrayee (24 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
Après une énième tentative, il s'avère que ce sont, semble-t'il, les boutons générant ce crash de l'erreur, problématique car j'ai besoin de placer des boutons pointant vers différents liens ou pages du site… 
J'ai supprimé les boutons et pas de crash de l'erreur, en tout cas pour le moment…
Je continue pour voir la suite…
À plus tard…
Belle journée à tous…


----------



## daffyb (24 Mai 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Après une énième tentative, il s'avère que ce sont, semble-t'il, les boutons générant ce crash de l'erreur, problématique car j'ai besoin de placer des boutons pointant vers différents liens ou pages du site…
> J'ai supprimé les boutons et pas de crash de l'erreur, en tout cas pour le moment…
> Je continue pour voir la suite…
> ...


Ces boutons utilisent-ils tous la même image ? si oui essaye avec une autre image.


----------



## pouppinou (24 Mai 2018)

Fait attention au nom de tes fichiers. Ne mets pas d'accentuation, ni d'espace.
Et comme le souligne @daffyb fait attention à la composition des tes boutons qui peuvent appeler des fichiers d'images pour l'aspect du dit bouton suivant ses positions (normal, survol, clic, actif). Encore une fois essaies de faire appel à des fichiers sans accentuation, sans espaces, sans symboles particuliers.


----------



## pussyrayee (26 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Ces boutons utilisent-ils tous la même image ? si oui essaye avec une autre image.


Bonjour Daffyb,
Non, ces boutons n'utilisent pas la même image…
Bon week end à vous…


----------



## pussyrayee (26 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Fait attention au nom de tes fichiers. Ne mets pas d'accentuation, ni d'espace.
> Et comme le souligne @daffyb fait attention à la composition des tes boutons qui peuvent appeler des fichiers d'images pour l'aspect du dit bouton suivant ses positions (normal, survol, clic, actif). Encore une fois essaies de faire appel à des fichiers sans accentuation, sans espaces, sans symboles particuliers.


Bonjour Pouppinou,
Les fichiers ne comportent pas d'accentuations particulières, j'avais pensé à cela aussi…
Merci, bon week end à vous.


----------



## pussyrayee (26 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu devras renoncer à cette page alors.... c'est peut-être son nom ou un lien vers une autre page qui déconne


Bonjour Remy,
Il m'est impossible de renoncer à cette page.
J'ai donc refait cette page, mais je n'ai pas inséré certains boutons, ce qui pénalise bien sûr les liens…
Sur une autre page, j'ai vu que certains boutons ou captures d'écran étaient manquants, mais cela en revient toujours au même problème, cela provient bien des boutons, car j'ai dû recherché ce qui mes réponse tardives.
Bon week end à vous.


----------



## Chris K (27 Mai 2018)

Salut,

Ce qui me paraît étrange c’est que le plantage survienne lors du traitement d’une image (c’est ce que la log semble suggérer). Image au sens large : cela peut être la transformation d’un élément (genre un texte), en une version image de ce texte. C’est de la soupe interne au logiciel.

Tu parle de boutons, c’est peut être en dessinant les boutons (ou leur contenu) que ça plante. Quoiqu’il en soit ça m’a tout l’air d’être un bug logiciel (rien à voir avec le hardware donc).

Pas sûr aussi que le logiciel que tu utilises tourne avec les dernières versions des librairies (sous programmes pour simplifier) qu’il utilise.
De plus l’absence, à ce que j’ai pu comprendre, de support de la société devrait t’inviter à vite voir ailleurs si l’herbe est plus verte (et notamment des vers des solutions gratuites qui ont fait leur preuve, qui sont bien suivies et assez simples d’utilisation).

Bon courage.


----------



## pussyrayee (5 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est donc bien un élément que tu places sur cette page qui fait tout planter. Et comme tu t'entêtes à recréer cette page chaque fois avec les mêmes éléments, à chaque fois ça plante.
> 
> Place les éléments un à un. Et à chaque fois que tu ajoutes UN élément, tu quittes, tu relances, tu prévisualises... jusqu'à trouver l'ajout qui cause le plantage.
> 
> Une fois cet élément identifier, il faudra recréer cette page SANS cet élément plantogene.


Bonsoir Remy,
C'est justement ce que j'ai fait, placer un élément après l'autre en sauvegardant, prévisualisation, puis quittant et redémarrant le logiciel. Hélas, l'erreur réapparait n'importe quand que cela soit en ajoutant un texte comme une phrase courte pour iun copyright par exemple, ou une image, ou un gif, bref, n'importe quand…


Chris K a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ce qui me paraît étrange c’est que le plantage survienne lors du traitement d’une image (c’est ce que la log semble suggérer). Image au sens large : cela peut être la transformation d’un élément (genre un texte), en une version image de ce texte. C’est de la soupe interne au logiciel.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Chris K,
Merci pour votre message. Le logiciel est sensé fonctionner avec Sierra. Hélas, cette erreur me fait planter les autres logiciels… 
Je ne peux plus rien faire avec cet ordinateur depuis les nombreuses réparations et le changement de la carte mère récemment, pratiquement 3 mo!s que cela perdure, au point qu'Apple Europe m'a retenu un rendez-vous au GeniusBar pour un diagnostic de l'appareil, alors que la carte mère a été changée il y a à peine deux semaines…
Cette version de WA4 je l'ai payé, et je n'ai pas trouvé de logiciel gratuit pouvant reprendre mes fichiers avec mes config de connexion pour mes sites, en tout cas, rien de probant. L'erreur se retrouve ailleurs sur l'ordinateur me fait planter ToastTitanium 16, donc dernière version, impossible de graver un DVD, plantage avec la même phrase idiote le logiciel x a quitté inopinément, et j'en passe, toujours le même problème depuis ces nombreuses réparations qui n'ont rien solutionné mais ont au contraire multiplié ces erreurs insupportables, bref ras-le-bol.
Merci en tout cas pour votre message, belle fin d'après midi.


----------



## Chris K (5 Juin 2018)

Ok... je n’avais pas lu, en remontant les fils, si tu avais mentionné le plantage sur d’autres logiciels.
Si plantage en cascade sur d’autres logiciels, on s’oriente sur un problème matériel.


----------



## pussyrayee (6 Juin 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Ok... je n’avais pas lu, en remontant les fils, si tu avais mentionné le plantage sur d’autres logiciels.
> Si plantage en cascade sur d’autres logiciels, on s’oriente sur un problème matériel.


Bonjour Chris K,
Oui, je ne m'en sors pas, c'est au-delà du supportable, car je découvre jour après jour de nouveaux problèmes. 
Par exemple, pour Notes, je ne trouve plus l'item Notes sur mon ordinateur, je dois rechercher sur mon iphone et oartager sur iCloud les informations… 
Pénible, c'est un logiciel qui me sert énormément…
La carte mère a été changée récemment, et c'est de pire en pire.
Je dépose donc mon ordinateur à nouveau au GeniusBar ce samedi 9 juin pour un diagnostic…
Je ne peux rien sauvegarder, rien graver sans qu'il y ai telle application qui ne répond pas, c'est constamment…
J'en ai plus que ras-le-bol.
Belle journée à vous.


----------



## daffyb (6 Juin 2018)

pussyrayee a dit:


> Bonjour Chris K,
> Oui, je ne m'en sors pas, c'est au-delà du supportable, car je découvre jour après jour de nouveaux problèmes.
> Par exemple, pour Notes, je ne trouve plus l'item Notes sur mon ordinateur, je dois rechercher sur mon iphone et oartager sur iCloud les informations…
> Pénible, c'est un logiciel qui me sert énormément…
> ...



Je pense, comme il a déjà été dit que tu as aussi une installation de macOS qui n’est pas bonne. Fait une clean install par toi même.


----------

